# New Corpsing tutorial posted



## Allen H

I showed a corpsing technique at a class I did a few weeks ago, and i was shocked at how few used that technique- so I did a full blown tutorial for it, lots of info, even more than the class had I think!


----------



## tot13

Love this Allen. Have you tried cutting the melted plastic off of the skeleton as you suggested? I was wondering how much, if any, it lost its shape.


----------



## Rahnefan

I have got to get me a heat gun. Thanks again Allen H.


----------



## Allen H

ziptie a skeleton tgether from pipe insuation, then put your "skin" over that. you need to stuff it, but it looks pretty decent. I might do an update and show the deskinning and stuffing process, I like them, but you cant make to many holes or stick the skin to the bones as well or they are hard to take off.


----------



## Dixie

I really like this technique - it really fleshes it out, grunges it up, and makes my own skin crawl looking at it. I love that it is so cheap, fast, and looks really good. But I do wish you would stop testing your heat gun with your hand - I keep catching Jaybo doing it too, LOL! 

Thanks so much for the videos, Allen, they are a great resource. I gotta go dry brush a monster in sunny yellow now.


----------



## Fetch

Quick, cheap, and effective. I like it! And I use the same method for testing my heat gun.


----------



## niblique71

I have a bucky that is SCREAMING for this treatment. Thanks Allen


----------



## Terrormaster

This is totally awesome, shared your vid on Google+ and Facebook. Not sure how well this will work with foam skulls, they don't like the heat too much. But I might see how it fares on mache skeletons, I got a few projects that this would really be good for this year.

Where do you get those $30 plastic skeletons?


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Very cool technique! Keep those tutorial coming!


----------



## Allen H

I get them from pitini enterprises 
http://www.pitinienterprises.com/
call them and ask them to send you a catalog, they also are importers so Order way in advance.


----------



## billman

Another Excellent tutorial!! Do you use the heat gun on high?


----------



## MapThePlanet

The fleshing looks great! Heading to the hardware store today  Thanks for the tutorial. BTW, the Home Depot near me has some closeout programmable 6 outlet weatherproof timers (also do dusk to dawn) for $8.


----------



## IMU

Very cool ... thanks for posting.

I contacted pitini enterprises and they are almost sold out of what they are shipping in August.


----------



## wdGoof

Very cheap and easy. I have used a similar technique for creating a headless horseman using chicken wire, PVC pipe, and black garbage bags.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Allen H

Billman, the heat gun was on high.


----------



## DireDebb

Fabulous technique, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I normally use latex and nylon stockens for my corpses but this method looks to be faster and as good if not better. I can see this plastic method could be use to replace mache in some cases were you need to skin out a large body (horse or dragon). 
Again, thanks for sharing this and the link to Pitini for the skellies.


----------



## Devil

Allen H said:


> Billman, the heat gun was on high.


Did you point it at your hand to be sure :googly:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Great technique! I use latex and cotton batting and it takes sooooo long. I will be giving this a try. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Terrormaster

Anyone know any alternative source for those skeletons at a similar price? I like being able to order online and seeing what I'm ordering.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Great tutorial!!! I've never fleshed out a bucky or any type of realistic skeleton, but I have done it on a Blucky. The question I have is can I do this on a blucky, or will it melt it? The reason I don't use the other stuff is it's too expensive, but this skeleton your using costs just a little bit more than the blucky, and can take the heat of the heat gun, so maybe I'll bite the bullet and purchase one. I think I'll use this technique for a couple of other props I have in mind. Thanks for sharing this Allen, it's given me a whole lot of ideas for the future!!


----------



## sleepersatty99

This is something I will play around with to see how well I can get it to work for a butcher scene.

Very nicely done.


----------



## Allen H

Im sure it would work for a blucky, as long as the plastic you are melting is thinner than the blucky plastic. Its also a chance to lengthen the torso so it has better proportions. Since that all gets covered with plastic.


----------



## tuck

I see they are asking for a business name, will they sell to non retailers?


----------



## Allen H

I have no idea, but just tell them the name of your haunt, they did not take a tax ID from me when I ordered.


----------



## Allen H

Bauer Pacific imports also sells them, they are also an importer. I believe they have a $250 minimum.


----------



## grimghost

Will be trying this one. Thanks for posting


----------



## psyko99

This is a great tutorial. I've got a roll of packing shrink wrap, maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## Jooky

Just thought I would chime in and say that this works great on a blucky.


----------



## ScareRookie

Allen, I must admit that this is the most simplified method for corpsing that I have ever seen and it produces resutls equal to that I have seen on much more complex and time consuming examples. Excellent work and thank you SO much for taking the time to share this technique. I can assure that it will be used this year in my haunt.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thank you for posting the tutorial.

I agree about the Bucky skeleton. I had no idea they weighed a ton until I bought one and they are expensive.


----------



## spideranne

This is definitely going on my project list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jooky

I would like to add 3 more things to this.

1. Clear plastic grocery bags also work and give a different texture than the .7mil plastic cloth. However, any printing on them shows through the stain. I suggest only using sections without printing, usually the back of the bag.

2. If you are careful, you can do this over beaded styrofoam skulls/bones as well. I had a few bluckies missing their original skulls, my replacements were beaded styrofoam ones I had picked up at Michaels a few years back. On the areas were I got a little too close the foam took on a slightly cracked look where the bond between beads melted a little. However, I think it looked pretty cool so I kept going.

3. You can get a bloated corpse look by stuffing the gut area full of loosely crumpled grocery bags before wrapping with the plastic cloth. I used some spray adhesive to keep them all clumped together before I wrapped it up.

All together I used Allen's method on the 4 bluckies that I had. It worked great.

Here are pics of the first 2 that I did. These just have the stain, I had not drybrushed them yet when I took the pics.

Halloween 2011 pictures by Jooky71 - Photobucket


----------



## morbidmike

very cool Allen its way cleaner than laytex too...I dont wear gloves while doing laytex but I always have them on when I'm done


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Wow!


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Is there another source for these skeletons? Is there a model name or number I can search for? The skeletons yo are using are exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## Fetch

Dude! You made Gizmodo!

http://gizmodo.com/5828462/create-realistic-corpses-in-30-minutes-or-less-without-actually-killing-someone


----------



## lowdwnrob

I love this. Me and my 10 year old daughter watched it twice together. We are going to try it together and she is going to paint it. She is very excited. Thanks for showing us and giving me an oppertunity to spend some quality time with my daughter.


----------



## remylass

I missed this thread, but someone actually emailed me a link to your video. I plan on doing this as soon as I can get my hands on some skeletons. Thank you for posting. I am always looking for new techniques.


----------



## Denhaunt

Awesome Job! Love the technique. It's been a while since I've seen anything "new" in the corpsing world. I'll definitely be giving this a go round. Thank you.


----------



## Allen H

Yeah, this video kind of exploded- 40,000 hits is crazy for a 20min corpsing tutorial. But Im glad people are liking the vids.


----------



## forevermy3

*Awesome!*

Very smart idea. I'm a "Instant Gratification" kinda person
so I'm digging this a lot! Love the video it was Very Entertaining!
Thank you.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck

Those looking for an alternative source for these skeletons, look for them at Garden Ridge if you have one local. I typically buy one or two of these per year from them. They're $50ish, so a little bit more than ordering from the importer, but at least you get instant gratification.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

How do these compare to the skeletons you are using:

http://www.skeleton-factory.com/Lif...t-Barney-133?gclid=CKXfxczux6oCFSY0QgodXGle0Q


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Is this the skeleton you are using in the tute?


----------



## billman

Hey Allen, someone posted on another forum that they have problems with the paint or stain flaking off. I was thinking maybe doing a base coat with krylon spraypaint for plastic then adding paint or stain. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Allen H

Spooks- no, that is a similar skeleton but I dont like the head as much. sa,me materials but higher price.


----------



## Allen H

Hmmm....Ive never had an issue with the stain flaking off, but Kryolon is good stuff.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Is this the same skeleton you use? This is from the Pitini catalog and the only thing I could find that looked close to what you are using.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Do you have to use the Gel or can you use regular Min wax? If it has to be gel I need to head to Home Depot. I do have the plastic on and had to use my heat gun on low or it would just melt a hole in it.


----------



## Allen H

Spooks- yeah thats it. 
lowdown- Experiment, I like the Gel stain but lord knows I will ise whatever I have. Its a corpse, you cant screw it up.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Thanks Allen, that was a great tutorial, the process looks really clean too, no more sticky, messy carpet adhesive with the 5 month drying time. The corpse looks very good, super realistic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I remember Ghostride putting a VHS tape out some years ago doing this same process, I like this way better.


----------



## scream1973

Rock on.. something i gotta give a shot.. looks to be quick and easy


----------



## eVilcreations

Allen,

Thank you very much for your post.

I did several corpses last year that turned out great....but the amount of time overall, drying time, etc. was kind of frustrating.

I will definitely have to give this a shot this year... 

Thanks again!!

Josh


----------



## roblacey

Firstly thanks for the tutorial... 
Secondly Yes Blucky's work, but they are not as proportioned and I would suggest taking an knife to them and cut the spaces between the ribs out.

















Thanks!!!!
Rob


----------



## BadMonkey

Absolutely incredible tutorial! I'm all over this!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## easycraig

- i can highly recommend this tutorial !!! - i made my 3rd corpse today!!!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa

Well I didn't have a skeley or blucky to use so I took some scrap chicken wire and molded it into a torso shape. Then we just happened to get a phone book delivered today so I tore out pages and rolled them. Next I added the paper rolls to form a generic rib cage and taped it to the chicken wire. Next we covered the whole thing in a quick layer of masking tape so we wouldn't get the chicken wire waffled look poking through. Then we did the rest like the tutorial. OMG I can't believe how good it turned out for our prototype! I am so going to play with more scraps to form generic legs and arms! THANKS FOR THIS!


----------



## Allen H

I made a fake tree for my harpies this weekend using basicially the same technique, black plastic that we drybrushed brown. Its great for skinning just about anything.


----------



## Creep Cringle

This is awesome and cheep!!! You the man!


----------



## BrainSkillet

Allen - thank you so much for posting this how to. I used it over a traditional cardboard/duct tape/paper mache skeleton and it worked out great. This technique is really fun to do and you can get all kinds of crazy results depending how you work it.
I just posted pics to mine over in the showroom. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28390


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, I like that method. It looks good and is quick and easy. I may give this a try on one of our Walgreens skeletons. Thanks for the post.

Edit: I just picked up my 0.7 mil plastic and spray adhesive today!


----------

